# Kelp4Less products for my TTTF lawn



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I just purchased four products from Kelp4Less. I emailed and asked them to suggest products that I could apply as a liquid that would help my TTTF lawn and the soil from recent new construction. The four products I have are Extreme Blend, Green Lawn and Turf, Iron Sulfate and Fulvic Humic Kelp Blend.

As a new TLF member, I'd like some advice on a suggested program I should use withe these products. I'm curious about frequencies and rates for each.

Thanks!


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

Most of them you can apply at any time. I would suggest both Extreme Blend and Green Lawn and Turf don't get applied during the heat of the day and usually not when it's over 85. Both of these have a bit of nitrogen so there is potential to burn.

I don't have any experience with the Green Lawn and Turf. This seems to be a mixture of Extreme Blend, Iron Sulfate, Molasses, and Humic Acid. It looks like the product info page does have some guidelines of when to apply and how much or how often: https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/green-lawn-and-turf/

For Extreme Blend, I spray 20g/1ksqft. That seems to be the sweet spot for me and others on the forum report good results.

For Iron Sulfate, you might want to look at the FAS thread here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=211 . This is a combo of Ferrous (Iron) Sulfate and Ammonium Sulfate. They have recipes for that on that thread. I think the recipe is around 1.7oz Ammonium Sulfate and 2.0oz Ferrous Sulfate per 1ksqft. I think you can probably drop the Ammonium Sulfate if you cannot source this easily but it does help with the uptake of Iron. I put this down weekly or every other week. Same rules for this, don't apply over 85F. Let sit on the leaves for at least 4 hours.

The Fulvic Humic Kelp Blend is good to put down whenever. It doesn't have any ingredients that could cause any fertilizer burn. It's good for relieving stress as well as help chelating nutrients. Here is a good post about this being a good candidate for an RGS clone: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=6005

Sorry that this isn't a set program but you might just want to experiment with these rough guidelines of when to/when not to apply them.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks @occamsrzr! I really appreciate the reply and information. I'll check out the links you provided as well. I'm really hoping to get a nice program set up where I have a known ounces/1,000 sq. ft. or ounces per gallon I apply for each of these products. When I mix the concentrate for my hose end sprayer, I suppose knowing the measurements to put into the Ortho sprayer and filling with 32 ounces of water are important. I don't have a gram scale so I'd like to use tablespoons, teaspoons etc.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> I just purchased four products from Kelp4Less. I emailed and asked them to suggest products that I could apply as a liquid that would help my TTTF lawn and the soil from recent new construction. The four products I have are Extreme Blend, Green Lawn and Turf, Iron Sulfate and Fulvic Humic Kelp Blend.
> 
> As a new TLF member, I'd like some advice on a suggested program I should use withe these products. I'm curious about frequencies and rates for each.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks @gpbrown60... I appreciate the input. My Ortho sprayer uses ~2.3 gallons to cover 1,000 sq. ft. This math makes my head hurt LOL. I guess I was thinking it would be best to have a very concentrated mix in the Ortho so I can do all 4,000 sq. ft. without having to refill.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Here's what I'm thinking after doing more reading etc. I will pre-mix the powder in a half gallon jug to create the concentrate that I'll poor directly into the Ortho hose end sprayer. Thoughts?

*Kelp4Less Mix/App Ratio - Water in after a couple of hours*
Extreme Blend = 3 Tablespoons in half gallon jug (Ortho set at 6 oz.) - _Apply every 1st & 3rd week of the month_
Green Lawn & Turf = 3 Tablespoons in half gallon jug (Ortho set at 6 oz.) - _Apply every 2nd & 4th week of the month_
Iron = 2 Tablespoons in half gallon jug (Ortho set at 6 oz.) - _Apply every 2 weeks_
Fulvic/Humic = 2 Tablespoons in half gallon jug (Ortho set at 6 oz.) - _Apply every 2 weeks_


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> Here's what I'm thinking after doing more reading etc. I will pre-mix the powder in a half gallon jug to create the concentrate that I'll poor directly into the Ortho hose end sprayer. Thoughts?
> 
> *Kelp4Less Mix/App Ratio - Water in after a couple of hours*
> Extreme Blend = 3 Tablespoons in half gallon jug (Ortho set at 6 oz.) - _Apply every 1st & 3rd week of the month_
> ...


Go for it! You can mix the Fulvic/Humic Acid with any of the products to save an application. :thumbup:


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

gpbrown60 said:


> Glen_Cove_5511 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I'm thinking after doing more reading etc. I will pre-mix the powder in a half gallon jug to create the concentrate that I'll poor directly into the Ortho hose end sprayer. Thoughts?
> ...


I mixed the Green Lawn & Turf today and tested the application. With the Ortho dial set at 6 oz., I ran through a half gallon just over halfway through. I'll probably dial it back to 2 oz. next time. I'm really not sure what happened. When I calibrated the sprayer, I was able to cover 1,000 sq. ft. with 2.3 gallons.


----------



## rjjrmiller (Jun 4, 2020)

I hope those products helped your TTTF lawn, was there any impressive product that made a good impression?

Would you buy them again?
Anything give that dark green to your lawn?


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

@rjjrmiller I've seen my lawn stay green longer compared to my other neighbor's TTTF lawns now that the daily 90°+ temps are here. With the heat stress, growth has slowed down, even using these products. One of the big things I'm trying to accomplish is improving the soil. That's going to take time, but I plan to keep using these products. I bought a pound of each, and they'll last me a good while since I only have ~4,000 sq. ft.


----------



## rjjrmiller (Jun 4, 2020)

occamsrzr said:


> For Extreme Blend, I spray 20g/1ksqft. That seems to be the sweet spot for me and others on the forum report good results.


Im going to use this suggestion, but im not sure how often I can apply this?

Extreme Blend is 12-0-6 
So if Im correct 20grams would spread 2.4 grams of N over 1000k sq ft. 
Do we know the source of the N in Extreme Blend? 
2.4g of N over 1k sq ft seems very low. But ive no idea how much N is needed to burn grass.


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

rjjrmiller said:


> occamsrzr said:
> 
> 
> > For Extreme Blend, I spray 20g/1ksqft. That seems to be the sweet spot for me and others on the forum report good results.
> ...


I do this every week in spring and fall. I haven't been putting out any during the summer. I think you probably could but didn't want to chance it.

As far as N rates, I don't really add this to my annual Nitrogen calculations. It's just such a small amount. The N itself comes from the Amino Acids. These have a ton of benefits outside the small amount of Nitrogen.


----------

